# Need replication project plans.



## JaronDaWizard (May 2, 2011)

My request is pretty straight foward. I need plans, or somebody to produce plans for the following replication projects:

Linon Sutton Coffee Table:









Linon Sutton Coffee Table Features:
• 2 large drawers
• 1 fixed shelf
• Constructed from plywood
• Contemporary chrome finished hardware
Finish: Black
Dimensions:
42"(W) x 21"(L) x 18"(H)

Foremost Accent Table:









Foremost Accent Table Features:
Frame Material: Plywood 
Finish: Black 
Features: Fixed Shelf 
Number of Drawers: 2 
Number of Shelves: 1 
Dimensions: Length: 17.0 "; Height: 24.0 "; Width: 14 "

Circo Nightstand:









Features:
Frame Material: Plywood
Finish: Black
Features: Tapered Legs
Number of Drawers: 1
Number of Shelves: 1
Dimensions: Length: 13.0"; Height: 24.0"; Width: 18.0"

The help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veneerguy (May 11, 2011)

What are you interested in? working drawings? shop drawings renders? . I can provide what your looking for.


----------



## JaronDaWizard (May 2, 2011)

I need scale drawings with all measurements, joint construction details, and a materials list. I've added a third project to my list so be sure to look at that too. Thanks for the help btw.


----------



## veneerguy (May 11, 2011)

I see no problem with what you want drawn . are you looking for something free?


----------



## JaronDaWizard (May 2, 2011)

If what I need can be provided for free, then yes.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Do you ,REALY think some one is going to do this for free ????


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Construction looks fairly simple. But be careful of copyright issues, especially since you've posted the pictures.


----------



## veneerguy (May 11, 2011)

you are aware that the piece you have uploaded cost $169.00? the others combined cost $206.00.

you do realize my computer and monitor cost $8543.00. The software 3dmax $3500.00, Auto cad 2011 $5900.00, Cobalt $3100.00. That's the base cost to do professional Cad work in my business. which looks like this…

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg28/customone/Picture4-2.png

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg28/customone/Picture18.png

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg28/customone/Picture3-5.png

So when you want professional work odds are pretty good it's not going to be free. However Sketch-up is free, maybe you should look into trying to learn it. It doesn't generate a BOM though.


----------



## neandernormite (May 11, 2011)

I would say this is a bold request. Good on you if you get what you're looking for, but man, asking for all that work free? Not sure sure you going to get alot of bidders. I would recommend drawing them out yourself, or getting in real good with someone who can and owe them favor.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Now is a good time for you to learn to use SketchUP.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Having been a draftsman for many many years before becoming a graphic designer get yourself a drawing board (24 X 36 X 3/4 inch smooth piece of plywood will work), a "T" square, a scale ruler and a couple of triangles. It 'ant all that hard. I know you think it is, but it's not.

Pop

PS: I can do it for you, but I'll charge money.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

What's your timeframe? Your preferred jointery?
I could draw these up for you, but I too charge for my time.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a bit amazed with all the jumping-on of Jaron-the-kid, a newbee by another newbee, Veneerguy. BOTH of these guys have been on LJs for LESS THAN a day!

*Veneerguy*: I can provide what your looking for. An offer to help, which on LJs is known for its members helping each other for FREE.

*Jaron-the-kid*: If what I need can be provided for free, then yes. Doesn't ANYONE ELSE see the "IF" at the beginning of this statement?! IMHO, I find Jaron's response a respectful request for assistance, especially coming from someone as young as Jaron appears to be. For the uninformed, that "IF" in the above statement is an acknowledgement that such a request might involve $$.

*Geez folks! Get over yourselves*, and the fact that LJs is a HOBBY site and nearly ALL of you/us spend more $$ building things than it would cost to buy outright! Those who actually do charge for services are free to advertise here on LJs, BUT DON'T SET PEOPLE UP BY RESPONDING TO A REQUEST AND OFFERING HELP TO SOMEONE WHEN ALL YOU ARE REALLY DOING IS SOLICITING TO SELL. That kind of poison will ruin the nature of LJs in a heartbeat. My 2-cents…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Jaron,

While i cant draw or sketch anything up for you i can probably offer you a little bit of advice. Try drawing out what you know exactly how to do such as making your material list, measurements of the legs, top, and openings for shelves. Then if you are having trouble with the layout of the joinery come on back and ask for some help. Part of this hobby or profession, whichever it may be, is learning how to do things on your own. It takes time thats for sure. I screw things up more than i get them right, but i tell myself to learn from the mistakes so they dont happen again.

"If your mot making mistakes, then you're not doing anything. Im positive that a doer makes mistakes" - John Wooden


----------



## veneerguy (May 11, 2011)

And "if "He wanted them for "free" he should of put that in his request. how do I know I'm not doing the kids college home work?

"My request is pretty straight forward, I want free drawings, material list, cuts sheets, joinery lay outs, and if you can send me the material as well"........

I didn't solicit help, he did, when I do , I understand that I should a the very least make an offer to compensate the person whom I solicit for their time.

Had it sounded more like , "I need some help and I really can't afford to pay for the help but I really need it, then I would of spent the 25 minutes and drawn the damn things.

If you feel so strongly about it why don't you draw them up?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

If I had the know how, I would gladly draw them up for the kid. 
If you can afford it, does it have to be these particular pieces?
Go check this site out.
I order a lot of plans from them. Now, I do a lot of scroll type work and order plans for the fret patterns, but for a beginner, they have some great furniture plans too. They are also very reasonable priced. If you can afford it now, it may be something you'd wish to think about for future project.
Sorry I can't be of more assistance.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ditto William, as would I if I had the requested expertise.

Hang in there veneerguy, at some point you will get the hang of what it means to be a LumberJock. This is a hobby oriented site, not a commercial enterprise for its members (maybe for the website owner but NOT for its members). May I suggest you try eBay, Amazon, Craigslist, etc. for your commercial interests. Those might serve you better than LJs.

BTW, trying to re-word Jaron's request only belittles your own position. To quote a famous Sinefield line, …No soup for you!


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Horizontal, Wrong about this being a hobby site only. Please note forum section titled: "Sweating for Bucks Through Woodworking". We have plenty of commercial woodworkers on this site. Veneerguy probably has a very good idea of of this site. Hobby or commercial there's a place for all woodworkers on this site.

Pop


----------



## veneerguy (May 11, 2011)

Hmmm… Hobby guys only? Someone should give this guy a heads up….

http://lumberjocks.com/tommy_mac

I gotta a feeling he's a professional as well. I'm sure if I looked hard enough I could find 100 more.

Correct me if I'm wrong but as I said earlier I didn't solicit any work from anyone. . Did you hear me ask anyone for anything?

I think you got my point by embellishing on the kids post, it wouldn't be long before someone was asking me for free reproduction plans and while I'm at it I might as well make the thing. if you followed the progression of the post, it started out as two pieces, as soon as i made the offer it went up to three, before long I'd be doing a suite of furniture.

I couldn't help but notice that you and the kid are from the same neck of the woods..probably know one another for all I know.
Who said I wanted to be a lumberjock? or "jack" for that matter? Maybe you should ask "Dawizard" for that mortiser your looking for, and make sure you tell him you want it for free too.

This site and my time spent here will be whatever I want it to be, And that's that…..

Where I come from we do things a little different….....


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

veneerguy

Read your new PM
Top right corner, new messages


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

veneerguy,
Hmm… 100 out of 25,000 = 0.004 of the population of LJs. BTW, "hobby oriented" does not EXCLUDE professionals but it does mean that they are a minority of the population of LJs.

Glad to see you checking out my posts. Maybe some additional time reading LJs rules of the road may be in order as well. Enjoy…


----------

